# Bluescreen wegen Netzteil?



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Ich bekomme nach kurzer Zeit immer einen Blue Screen!
Ich Spiele sehr viel FSX (FlightSimulatorX) und Ich glaube es liegt an meinem Netzteil. Denn wenn ich ein Spiel mit Guter Grafik Spiele Stürzt auch der Anzeigetreiber ab aber das liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte!
Ich brauche dringend Hilfe!


Mein System:

Grafikkarte   :NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560Ti
Netzteil: Be Quiet 450Watt
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM):4GB
CPU: 4x Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @2,40GHz
Systemtyp: 64Bit
Mainboard: Asus ...


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Was für ein Netzteil genau?


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Be Quiet 450Watt BQT E5-450W


----------



## Panagianus (1. Februar 2014)

Naja is bissl älter, aber seit wann hast du denn die abstürtze?


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Schon seit ca. einem 1/2 oder 1Jahr!

Der PC war aber gebraucht habe nur die Grafikkarte neu!

Was ist das und wie geht das?


----------



## Panagianus (1. Februar 2014)

Hmm also vllt. Mal so nen fehlertest machen? Ich kenn grad keinen beim namen aber würd ich mal machen

Das ist ein programm, das testet alle komponenten und stellt einen bericht aus, wie ihr zustand ist. Naja also für ram gibts memtest86, lade das mal bei chip.de runter und lass es ne stunde laufen


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Meine CPU ist letztens 60Grad oder so Warm gewesen und ich habe mit Alpenföhn kleber die CPU und den Kühler wieder besser verbunden und dachte es ist dann weg!

Wenn der PC in der Zeit nicht abstürzt ;D

Aber die Abstürze waren noch da!

Bei mir heißt das Programm nur memtest

und der downloade heißt memtest4

Danke

Reicht ein bequiet 600watt??? für 90 €

Ich habe noch eine Frage:

Passen die Sachen zusammen:
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GTX560Ti
Ram: 8GB
CPU: i5 4670k
Netzteil: be quiet 600watt
Mainboard: Asus...

??? Und ist der PC dann gut?

Weil ich gerade dabei bin mein PC aufzurüsten


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Der PC war aber gebraucht habe nur die Grafikkarte neu!


 
Das E5 ist uralt und schafft die Grafikkarte nicht mehr.
Kauf dir also als erstes ein neues Netzteil und dann sollte es wieder laufen.



iFly738 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage:
> 
> Passen die Sachen zusammen:
> Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GTX560Ti
> ...


 
Welches BeQuiet?

Und mach mal weniger Doppel, Dreifach und Vierfach Posts.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ok


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Be Quiet 450Watt BQT E5-450W


 
sollte ausgetauscht werden. Aufgrund Alters und Komponentenwahl, wahrscheinlich, dass es kaputt ist.



iFly738 schrieb:


> Reicht ein bequiet 600watt??? für 90 €


1. Welches 600W??
2. SInd 600W bei DEM Rechner völliger Blödsinn. Dadurch gewinnst genau nichts. Du haust nur unnötig Kohle ausm Fenster, für etwas, dass dir niemals einen VOrteil bringen kann/wird.
3. ist es sinnvoller auf ein besseres Netzteil zu setzen statt eines stärkeren. Also eher ein Dark Power Pro oder 500W Platimax statt eines 600W oder gar 700W Gerätes...


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Also 
Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed
Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-730W PC Netzteil (730 Watt)  ODER  be quiet! BQT E9 Straight Power PC Netzteil (600 Watt) 

Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit grau

Danke


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Das L8 mit 730 Watt ist Elektroschrott.
Das E9 mit 600 Watt ist Elektroschrott.

Wenn du den i5 4670k willst musst du ein Z87 Mainboard nehmen.

Als Netzteil kannst du das Straight E9 CM480 nehmen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

OK
Danke das ihr mir so schnell antwortet und mir Helft 

Also das Netzteil :be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt)   http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E9-CM-St...=1391264281&sr=8-1&keywords=Straight+E9+CM480


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Dafür bist du ja hier im Forum. 

Was für ein Budget hast du denn jetzt genau?



iFly738 schrieb:


> Also das Netzteil :be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt)   http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E9-CM-St...=1391264281&sr=8-1&keywords=Straight+E9+CM480



Genau das.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

nur 140€ 

Also ich gehe noch in die schule 

Bin aber bald fertig!!!!! YEAH!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Oh. Das ist natürlich übel. 

Du willst also für 140€ den Rechner etwas aufrüsten?

Und weniger Triple Post machen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Also sieht mein Entsystem so aus:

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560Ti
RAM: Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1600 MHz, 240-polig) DDR3-RAM Kit grau 
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K Prozessor (3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) boxed
Mainboard: MSI 7816-001R Z87-G43 Intel Z87 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150 (4x DDR3, Intel HD Graphics, 2x PCI-e, 6x SATA, ATX) 
Netzteil :be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt)



Threshold schrieb:


> Oh. Das ist natürlich übel.
> 
> Du willst also für 140€ den Rechner etwas aufrüsten?
> 
> Und weniger Triple Post machen.


 
Ja das ist richtig ;D


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Aha.
Du willst also später den Haswell Unterbau kaufen?

Dann kauf dir jetzt das Straight E9 CM480.
Den Rest lässt du erst mal so bis du das Geld hast dir den neuen Unterbau zu kaufen.
Und später schiebst du dann eine neue Grafikkarte nach.
Wichtig ist aber dass du erst mal das E5 entsorgst.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Warum neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Das hängt von dir ab.
Jetzt ist der Unterbau etwas zu langsam für die GTX 560 Ti.
Der i5 4670k ist aber sehr viel schneller und dann ist die Grafikkarte das langsamste Bauteil im Rechner.
Von daher ist es nur logisch dass du die ebenfalls ersetzen wirst.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich ahbe ne Spezial Edition von der Gtx 560Ti

Eine Geforce GTX 560Ti 1GB GDDR5 XLR8 Enthusiast Edition!

Ich lese gerade was auf dem den Karton steht und was steht drauf Minimum 500W or greater! :o

Und so giebt es wieder ein Problem , denn das Netzteil be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt) hat nur 480Watt


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Ich ahbe ne Spezial Edition von der Gtx 560Ti


 
Genau. Und die ist natürlich 50% schneller als eine normale GTX 560 Ti. 

Das ist alles Marketing. Damit die Leute das kaufen.
Der Mehrwert liegt bei Null oder weniger.



iFly738 schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade was auf dem den Cartoon und was steht drauf Minimum 500W or greater! :o


 
Vergiss das was auf dem Karton steht.

Und weniger Triple Posts machen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hängt von dir ab.
> Jetzt ist der Unterbau etwas zu langsam für die GTX 560 Ti.
> Der i5 4670k ist aber sehr viel schneller und dann ist die Grafikkarte das langsamste Bauteil im Rechner.
> Von daher ist es nur logisch dass du die ebenfalls ersetzen wirst.


 
Ok danke


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Februar 2014)

1) WENIGER (oder am besten keine) Triplepost
2)Das sind die Angaben seitens des Herstellers, um auch die absoluten Billignetzteile abzudecken (was eine E9 480W nun wirklich nicht ist  )

Edit: und Threshold war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Und so giebt es wieder ein Problem , denn das Netzteil be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power PC Netzteil (480 Watt) hat nur 480Watt


 
Das CM480 reicht problemlos aus.
Dein Rechner wird so wie er derzeit ist rund 300 Watt unter Last brauchen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ok danke an alle die geholfen haben denn jetzt ist mein Problem gelöst! 
Es geht zwar nicht billig aus aber egal!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Du hast ja 140€ derzeit zur Verfügung.
Davon kaufst du jetzt das Straight E9 CM480.
Das E5 entsorgst du.
Wenn du wieder Geld hast meldest du dich einfach wieder und machst einen neuen Thread hier auf Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und lässt dir einen schicken Unterbau zusammenstellen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ich habe gerade mein alte Grafikkarte in der Hand und denke mir WTF !!!!!!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Was meinst du?


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Eine MSI Geforce MX7300


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ach so.
Ja. die GTX 560 Ti ist natürlich eine andere Nummer.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

jo das ist die ---> Nvidia GeForce 7300LE 256MB PCI-E S26361-D2421-V256: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Nur in Rot


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Mein lieber iFly738, der "Bearbeiten"-Knopf den du bei deinen Posts unten rechts in der Ecke siehst ist nicht zum Spaß da. Die Anzahl an Multiposts die du hier abgesetzt hast ist ja schon rekordverdächtig. 

Bitte zukünftig die Bearbeiten Funktion benutzen!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> jo das ist die ---> Nvidia GeForce 7300LE 256MB PCI-E S26361-D2421-V256: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Nur in Rot


 
Das ist auch eine Office Karte.
Die kannst du nicht mit der GTX 560 Ti vergleichen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

jo ok habe jetzt verstanden was dieses tripple ding zu bedeuten hat


----------



## Stern1710 (1. Februar 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Anzahl an Multiposts die du hier abgesetzt hast ist ja schon rekordverdächtig.



Man sollte echt mal so ein Ranking machen


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein lieber iFly738, der "Bearbeiten"-Knopf den du bei deinen Posts unten rechts in der Ecke siehst ist nicht zum Spaß da. Die Anzahl an Multiposts die du hier abgesetzt hast ist ja schon rekordverdächtig.
> 
> Bitte zukünftig die Bearbeiten Funktion benutzen!



Warum habt ihr mir das nicht gleich so erklärt??? :O


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr mir das nicht gleich so erklärt??? :O


 
Wir gehen davon aus dass der Button "Bearbeiten" selbsterklärend ist.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

ne bei mir nicht  ;D


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Dann weiß du es nun und jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Könnt ihr mir für Später schonmal eine Grafikkarte sagen?

(den link schicken)

ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit pc Sachen aus und ihr seit alle voll die pros! 

Jetzt hat mein Laptop auch noch ein Problem !!!!!!!!!!! Mann!

wahrscheinlich muss ich mein Gehäuse auchnoch aufrüsten


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

du machsts ja immer noch...
5 in einer reihe

wenn dir was neues einfällt, und noch keiner dazwischen gepostet hat, 

bearbeiten knopf

und dann in den alten post weiter schreiben

zur zeit ist ist für nen schmalen geldbeutel die amd r9 270 für so ~150€ ein sehr gutes produkt aus preis/leistungs sicht
die kann leicht zu der baugleichen, nur höher getakteten r9 270x "hochgetaktet" werden
aber auch so ist sie leistungsmäßig viel näher an der 270x als an der darunter liegenden r7260x für so ~110€
nvidia karten in dem preisrahmen sind deutlich schwächer oder, bei gleicher leistung, deutlich teurer

hier ein review, wo eine r9 270 auf über r9 270x standard übertaktet wurde
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-radeon-r9-270-im-test/8/
hier die karte aus dem review
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...2X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_942717.html
149,17€

drunter würd ich nicht aufrüsten,  sonst ist der abstand zur gtx 560ti nicht groß genug,
aber die hast du ja jetzt auch noch nicht so lang, wenn du noch wartest, gibts dann bestimmt wieder neue, muss  man dann sagen, wenns soweit ist


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

GZ zum 5x Post innerhalb 10 Minuten! Irgendwo versteckt sich aber auch ein "Bearbeiten Button"


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

häää ich dachte ich soll den Bearbeitung button nicht drücken :O


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ich glaube 5 Posts in Folge sind schon Rekord. 

Du sollst natürlich den Bearbeiten Button benutzen oder du wartest bis jemand was gepostet hat.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> häää ich dachte ich soll den Bearbeitung button nicht drücken :O



Das wird Dir die Rennleitung evtl. noch mal genauer erklären.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

OK


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Gut. Jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.

Was willst du denn noch wissen?


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Jetzt nichts mehr danke an alle!!!


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Ich dachte an den Satz hier.



iFly738 schrieb:


> ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit pc Sachen aus und ihr seit alle voll die pros!



Daher die Frage was du noch so wissen willst.
Kann ja sein dass dich da noch was brennend interessiert oder du eine Aussage im Kopf hast bzw. wo was gelesen hast und willst nun wissen ob das stimmt.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

ne danke trotzdem


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Macht ja nichts.
Wenn du später was wissen willst machst du einfach hier weiter oder einen neuen thread auf.


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

ok !!!


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Könntet ihr mir ein paar links auf Amazon oder so schicken von einer grafikkarte in der Mittelklasse?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (1. Februar 2014)

Hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/ol/B00FL8H49Q?c=u&qid=1391275300&sr=8-2#top


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*

Danke


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bluescreen wegen Netzteil???*



BertB schrieb:


> du machsts ja immer noch...
> 5 in einer reihe
> 
> wenn dir was neues einfällt, und noch keiner dazwischen gepostet hat,
> ...



falls dus nicht gesehen hattest, weil viele auf einmal kamen


----------



## iFly738 (1. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Nori_GER (1. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das L8 mit 730 Watt ist Elektroschrott.
> Das E9 mit 600 Watt ist Elektroschrott.
> 
> Wenn du den i5 4670k willst musst du ein Z87 Mainboard nehmen.
> ...



Wieso ist das E9 jetzt genau Elektroschrott ?


----------



## Gripschi (1. Februar 2014)

Mich deuchts das die NT bei 600W aufwärts bei Gruppenregulierung ein heißes Eisen wär n.


----------



## BlackNeo (2. Februar 2014)

Nori_GER schrieb:


> Wieso ist das E9 jetzt genau Elektroschrott ?



Gruppenreguliert über 600W ist Müll, weil man so viel Leistung nur für CF/SLI braucht und gruppenregulierte NTs sehr schlecht im Crossload sind, deshalb sind sie auch nicht M-GPU geeignet.


----------



## Nori_GER (2. Februar 2014)

Ah ok danke für die Antworten


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2014)

Genau. Weils gruppenreguliert ist.
Für Single GPU System ist es völlig i.O.
Single GPU Systeme brauchen aber keine 700 Watt Netzteil. Da reicht immer das 500 Watt Modell aus.
Daher sind die stärkeren Modelle überflüssig.
Die gibt es sowieso nur aus Marketing Gründen.


----------



## iFly738 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ich bins mal wieder ich habe einer frage undzwar:

Kann durch ein zu schwaches Netzteil (meins) den PC irgentwie schaden anrichten???

Danke im Vorraus! ;D


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, das Netzteil könnte Überlastet werden, und wenn es ein Billiges ist, könnte es sich nicht abschalten und sich selbst killen.


----------



## iFly738 (2. Februar 2014)

Achso also nicht so schlimm habe mir eben ein neues gekauft!

Und Danke!


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

zu schwach eher nicht, alte gammlige dinger, oder welche, wo die wichtigen schutzschaltungen fehlen, aber schon


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Achso also nicht so schlimm habe mir eben ein neues gekauft!
> 
> Und Danke!


 
Um welches Netzteil handelt es sich denn? Auch neu muss nicht automatisch gut sein ^^


----------



## iFly738 (3. Februar 2014)

Mein Altest:BeQuiet E5 450Watt
Mein neues:Be Quiet E9 480Watt

Und noch eine neue Frage : Ist ein Intrl i5 4670k oder ein i5 3570k besser???
Und noch eine Frage: Mein PC bleibt manchmal mitten wärend dem betrieb stehen und es kommt kein Bluesceen sonder eer bleibt einfach setehen!
Liegt das am Netzteil (auch) oder am Mainboard oder an der Festplatte?


----------



## skyhigh5 (3. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Mein Altest:BeQuiet E5 450Watt
> Mein neues:Be Quiet E9 480Watt
> 
> Und noch eine neue Frage : Ist ein Intrl i5 4670k oder ein i5 3570k besser???
> ...



Schaut aus als würde es an der Festplatte liegen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (3. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Und noch eine neue Frage : Ist ein Intrl i5 4670k oder ein i5 3570k besser???


 
Der eine ist der Nachfolger des anderen. Natürlich ist der i5 4670K besser. Minimal höhere IPC, höhere Effizienz und die bedeutend aktuellere Plattform.

Un wegen den Rucklern vom System: Das kann wirklich an der Festplatte liegen, wenn sie bei wegen vermeintlicher Inaktivität in den Ruhemodus geht. Musst mal bei Energieeinstellungen nachsehen ob es der Festplatte erlaubt wird nach so und so vielen Minuten in den Ruhezustand versetzt zu werden. Das Wiederanfahren benötigt dann jedes Mal eine gewisse Zeit, die man dann als "Schluckauf" des PCs bemerkt.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo mal wieder

Ich habe jetzt das neue Netzteil eingebaut aber der Bluescreen kommt immernoch und da steht:
DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
STOP 0x000000D1
Und jetzt habe ich 90€ umsonst ausgegeben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lustig finde ich das nicht!


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

Setz windows komplett neu auf oder update alle Treiber. auch deinen Mobotreiber.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Ja? Danke ich kaufe mir ne festplaytte!


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ja? Danke ich kaufe mir ne festplaytte!



Wieso ne Festplatte?
Btw ist mir schon von Aanfang an nicht ganz klar gewesen wieso ein Bluescreen am Netzteil liegt. Das neue Nt schadet sicher nicht und das Geld haste auch nicht umsonst ausgegeben aber wenn ein Nt überlastet wird schaltet es sich ab. da kommt kein BLOD


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand geschrieben (DU)
Ich brauche jetzt nur hilfe!
Bitte


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Hat jemand geschrieben



Kauf dir keine neue Festplatte sondern formatier sie und setz alles neu auf auch die Treiber.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Wie geht das?
Sry kenne mich nicht aus ;D


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Wie geht das?
> Sry kenne mich nicht aus ;D



Also zuerst updatest du die Treiber(gehe in Gerätemanager und dann auf Cpu(treiber aktualisieren)graka(tr aktualisieren).
Dann gehst noch auf die Herstellerseite deines Mobos lädst dir das neueste Bios runter und flashst das mit einem USB stick. Anleitungen dazu im Internet.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Was ist Mobos?


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Was ist Mobos?



Sorry für die Abkürzung...
Motherboard(Mainboard)


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Ok danke!
Habe ein ASUS Mainboard ist es schlimm das ich nicht weiß welches genau?
Und was ist flashen?
Und wie geht das?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo?


----------



## keinnick (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> Habe ein ASUS Mainboard ist es schlimm das ich nicht weiß welches genau?
> Und was ist flashen?
> Und wie geht das?



Du solltest schon nachschauen um welches Board es sich handelt. Ansonsten kannst Du kaum Hilfe erwarten. Um welches Board es sich handelt steht aber meist sogar direkt auf dem Board drauf.



iFly738 schrieb:


> Hallo?



Entschuldigung, dass innerhalb von 15 Minuten niemand geantwortet hat. Ich bin sicher, die User hier arbeiten dran!


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Achso! Aber auf dem Mainboard steht nur ASUS! 
Und wie flasche ich?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Willst du das Bios des Mainboards aktualisieren?

Lade dir mal CPUz herunter. Dann gehst du auf die Registerfläche Mainboard und machst davon einen Screen.
Diesen postest du dann.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Ok wir erledigt boss! ;D 
Hab bluescreen ist auf der software ein virus (gedownloadet bei chip)?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

seitdem ich das programm habe stürzt der pc im minutentakt ab


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

MEIN PC IST IM AR%#H ICH GLAUBE ICH SCHMEIßE IHN EINFACH WEG, ABER VORRHER VERKAUFE ICH DIE GRAFIKKARTE UND DAS NETZTEIL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

oder ihr sagt mir was ich machen muss
bitte antworte ich habe kein bock mehr zu schreiben!
weil alles was ich mache einen bluescreen bringt!

AM Anfang = Bluescreen
Neues Netzteil = Bluescreen
CPUZ Runterladen = Bluescreen im Minutentakt
JETZT = PC kaputt


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> oder ihr sagt mir was ich machen muss


 
Erst mal solltest du weniger Doppel und Triple Posts machen. 

Du hast dir also CPUz von Chip gezogen und seit dem schmiert der Rechner ab?
Am Programm kann es aber nicht liegen.
Da muss der Fehler woanders sein.
Hast du noch irgendwas zwischendurch neu installiert?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

nein, ich will jetzt nur hilfe gegen den bluescreen!

Ichnhabe mir jetzt für 90€ was gekauft für nichts und mein PC ist jetzt vollkommen kaputt


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Hast du Windows mal neu installiert?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

ne, kann das auch an der festplaytte liegen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Ein Bluescreen kann an allem liegen.
Lade dir mal den Blue Screen Viewer herunter und dann schaust du nach welche Dateien für den Bluescreen verantwortlich sind.
BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

OK wenn der pc dabei nicht abstürzt


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Du kannst den abgesicherten Modus nehmen. Dann werden nur Standard Windows Treiber geladen.
Stürzt der PC dabei nicht ab weißt du dass es ein Software/Treiber Fehler sein kann.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

ich habe kein bock mir den pc komplaytt neu zu kaufen


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

wie mache ich den abgesicherten modus?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Das sagt doch auch keiner.
Du musst nur erst mal ermitteln wieso du Blue Screens bekommst.

Daher schieb dir mal den Blue Screen Viewer drauf und dann schaust du nach.



iFly738 schrieb:


> wie mache ich den abgesicherten modus?



Direkt nach dem Bios Post drückst du mehrmals F8.
Oder du lässt einen Blue Screen laufen und dann kommst du normaler Weise nach dem Neustart zur Auswahlliste wo du wählen kannst wie du weiter vorgehen willst.
Da steht dann der abgesicherte Modus.

Klar kannst du auch einen Virus oder Trojaner haben.
Dazu kannst du mal Malwarebytes herunter laden.
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

es sind 26 abstürze
was jetzt ich kenne das programm niht da sin 1000000 datein


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Welches Programm meinst du?


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

Ab mit der cd in das Laufwerk und neues Windows drauf. Anders geht das nimmer.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Würde ich auch machen.
Windows neu installieren geht deutlich schneller als jetzt irgendwelche Bugs abzustellen.
Nach der Neuinstallation kann man da schauen ob es rund läuft oder nicht.


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

Was hast du eigentlich für einen ram?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Mache gerade denn scan!!! wie schicke ich jierher bilder???
4GB RAM


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

hab keine windows cd windows war da schon drauf (Windows 7 Proffesional 64Bit)
Ohhh hab eine Windows 8 CD gefunden  von meinem laptop wo windows 7 drauf ist


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Windows kannst du dir auch herunter laden.
Das ist kein Problem.

Du kannst bei Anhänge verwalten drauf klicken und dann die Screens hochladen.
Oder du nutzt ein Uploader wie Bilder hochladen - abload.de


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

Hast errors beim memtest?


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

nein hier bilder hochladen
und bei memtest kp warte mache


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Hab ich vorhin beschrieben.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

ich habe window 7 drauf will es aber neu installieren wie geht das?


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> ich habe window 7 drauf will es aber neu installieren wie geht das?



CD ins laufwerk ok?
Dann drückst du f12(bei mir ist so)-also aufjedenfall musst zum bootmanager...
Dort DVD Rom auswählen.
Dann kommst du zum Windows installationsmanager und siehst deine Festplatte(komplett löschen!) Wichtige datein aber vorher sichern^^
Und dann installieren lassen. Viel Glück


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

ohne cd hab keine
und die window 8 cd geht nicht da komt das windows 8 symbol dann lädt es und dann ein schwarzer bildschirm und eine maus!


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> ich habe window 7 drauf will es aber neu installieren wie geht das?


 
Oha. Das ist jetzt aber echt heikel.
Hast du mal geguckt ob einer in deiner Nähe wohnt?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Also Windows 7 kannst du dir herunter laden.
Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP
Das musst du dann auf eine DVD Brennen.
Das geht damit.
ImgBurn - Download - CHIP
Also Imgburn starten und ISO Datei auswählen und dann brennen.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist nur eine 30 tage version


----------



## skyhigh5 (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine 30 tage version



Es geht nur drum dass du windows zum laufen bekommst.


----------



## Shadow Complex (6. Februar 2014)

Du gibst, wenn dann alles wieder läuft, einfach deinen Produkt Code ein und dann ist das keine Testversion mehr.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine 30 tage version


 
Du hast doch einen Key.
Damit aktivierst du die Version.


----------



## iFly738 (6. Februar 2014)

achso danke


----------



## iFly738 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ich bin jetzt gerade nicht zuhause also bei meinem pc aber ich möchte nochmal fragen was denn ist wenn nach der neu installation immernoch der bluescreen kommt?


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Hallo Ich bin jetzt gerade nicht zuhause also bei meinem pc aber ich möchte nochmal fragen was denn ist wenn nach der neu installation immernoch der bluescreen kommt?



Wenn du memtest errors hattest kaufst du dir neue ram und sonst  ne neue HDD.


----------



## iFly738 (8. Februar 2014)

was ist eine hdd?


----------



## skyhigh5 (8. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> was ist eine hdd?



Hard Drive Disk.
Also eine Festplatte.
Google mal ein bisschen...


----------



## iFly738 (8. Februar 2014)

ok!!!
kann der bluescreen auch am mainboard liegen?


----------



## iFly738 (9. Februar 2014)

also hallo (mal wieder)
bei memtest habe ich jetzt erst 6,2% und schon 7 Errors!!!
Also heißt das soviel wie neuer Arbeitsspeicher?

MEMTEST: 6,7% -> 8Errors
               6,9% -> 9Errors
               7,0% -> 10Errors
               7,1% -> 11Errors
               7,2% -> 12Errors
               7,4% -> 13Errors
               7,4% -> 14Errors
               8,4% -> 15Errors
               8,8% -> 17Errors
               8,9% -> 18Errors
               7,5% -> 15Errors


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht erstmal weniger RAM Takt oder weniger Prozessortakt probieren.  Wenn es nichts hilft dann sollte man einen Neukauf ins Auge fassen. 

Hast du denn dein system neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

Dann liegen die Bluescreens höchstwarscheinlich am RAM.
Neuen kaufen wäre die Lösung.


----------



## iFly738 (9. Februar 2014)

Ok ich mache Window neu rauf ich wollte euch nur mal schreiben was denn da so bei meine 4GB RAM abgeht 

Ich kaufe mir noch in diesem Jahr (also ich versuche es):
                                                                            Mainboard:MSI 7850-002R Z87-G41 PC Z87
                                                                            CPU: Intel i5 4670k
                                                                            RAM: 8GB RAM Kingstone 1600
                                                                            CPU Kühler: KP was für ein


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ok ich mache Window neu rauf ich wollte euch nur mal schreiben was denn da so bei meine 4GB RAM abgeht



Wenn deine ram im arsch sind wird auch neues windows nicht die Lösung sein. Machmal einen Memtest mit nur einem Riegel.


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Wer weis was bei dem PC nicht stimmt. Und Windows neu aufsetzen ist jetzt keine Sache von mehreren tagen.


----------



## iFly738 (9. Februar 2014)

Ist der Window Produktschlüssel der Code der da steht: Systemsteuerung -> Sytem -> bishen weiter runter ->Produkt ID ?


----------



## iFly738 (9. Februar 2014)

ich habe 4x 1GB RAMK  also soll ich jetzt 3 rausbauen? dann ist der lahm wie ein Bison


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. Februar 2014)

Sry wenn ich das so sage aber 4 x 1 Gb ist eine ganz dumme Idee. Die meisten Speichercontroller mögen Vollbestückung gar nicht. Nimm mal 2 raus. Welche 2 die richtigen sind (wegen Dual Channel) musst du deinem Mainboard Handbuch entnehmen.

Nein dein Product Code müsste irgendwo auf einem Sticker an deinem Gehäuse sein. Oder woher hast du dein Windows? Hast du dir mal einen Fertigrechner gekauft und dan Stück für Stück Hardware ausgetauscht? Oder hast du alle Komponenten selber irgendwo bestellt und zusammengebaut? Wie ist Windows auf der Festplatte gelandet?

Okay hast den PC gebraucht so gekauft. Dann muss entweder irgendwo ein Windows Lizenzschlüssel Aufkleber befestigt sein oder die Windows Lizenz ist für'n Arsch.


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

Sind deine RamTimings im Bios denn korrekt?


----------



## iFly738 (9. Februar 2014)

Also mein Windows war schon drauf und der pc war gebraucht


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. Februar 2014)

Einfach auslesen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/ProduKey-64-Bit_40730022.html


----------



## iFly738 (10. Februar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Also mein Windows war schon drauf und der pc war gebraucht


 
Du hast den Rechner gebraucht gekauft und du hast keinen Key für das Windows bekommen?


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ja! Aber Ich installier Windows gerade neu. Ich sicher noch schnell alle daten und dann ist es weg!
Hab Windows neu Installiert!
Jetzt geht der Produktschlüssel nicht!
Denn jetzt habe ich Windows 7 Home Premium und vorher hatte ich Proffesional! 
UND WAS JETZT?!
Ich habe hier so ein: BackupSystem091012.tib


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Wir sind alle gespannt.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Bin Fertig:
Jetzt geht der Produktkey nicht und ich habe jetzt statt Windows Proffesional (was ich vorherr hatte) Windows Home Premium!
Ich habe hier so eine: BackupSystem091012.tib Datei!
Und einen Windows.old Ordner
Und eine neue festplaytte mit 99,9 MB platzt?! ( sie heißt: System-reserviert)


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Gehen deine Kommentare auch in freundlich? Woher sollen wir denn wissen welche Windows Version du vorher hattest. Wenn du professional hast dann lade dir das doch auch einfach herunter. Was soll daran so schwer sein die richtige Version zB bei chip.de herunterzuladen. Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und du hast es falsch installiert. Du hättest die Festplatte nach dem vorherigen sichern der Dateien neu formatieren sollen und dann Windows nicht reparieren sondern komplett neu installieren müssen. 
Und die system reserviert ist ganz normal.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Wo war ich unfreundlich?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Hast du dir denn die Home Premium Version herunter geladen?
Wenn du die Pro hast musst du natürlich auch die Pro herunter laden und installieren.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Unter anderem in einem deiner letzten mittlerweile editierten Kommentaren.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ok wartet!
Ich versuche es nochmal neu!

INFO: bisher noch kein Bluescreen!
Ich bearbeite fast alle Kommentare von mir!


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ich bearbeite fast alle Kommentare von mir!


 
Und die Mods bearbeiten andere Kommentare.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Jo! Das neue Windows lädt noch runter hat aber schon 20%


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

kann mir jemand den link für den downloade von windows 7 Proffesional 64Bit schicken?
Ich habe sowas komisches da wo ich irgenbteine CD brennen muss!? 
weil ich konnte da nur auswählen ob ich windows neu aufsetzen möchte und alle datein da bleiben oder neu installation.
Ich habe neuinstallation genommen und dann meine festplatte ausgewählt aber alles war noch da.


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

ISO: Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP

Damit erstellst du einen bootbaren USB Stick von dem aus du dann Windows installieren kannst: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP

Der USB Stick muss aber mindestens 4 Gb Speicher haben. Alternativ eben auf DVD brennen.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Danke!
Also nochmal bitte
Was muss ich zuerst machen und welches muss auf den usb stick?
Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Du lädst dir die ISO und machst damit erstmal nichts außer dass du dir merkst wo sie gespeichert ist.
Dann lädst du das Tool herunter, das es auch bei CHIP gibt (Der zweite Link den ich dir gezeigt habe).
Du startest das Tool und steckst einen mindestens 4 GB großen USB Stick an deinen PC.
Das Tool wird dich zuerst nach der ISO fragen. Du wählst die ISO aus, von der du dir eben den Speicherort gemerkt hast (zB Download Ordner)
Als nächstes fragt dich das Tool ob es die ISO auf einen USB Stick oder einer DVD "bootbar machen soll."
Hast du USB Stick ausgewählt, fragt es dich als nächstes, auf welchen genau. Du wählst den zuvor angeschlossenen USB Stick aus. (Achtung die Dateien auf dem Stick werden gelöscht, also vorher wichtige Dateien auf anderem Medium sichern.)
Dann müsste es die Dateien auf den Stick kopieren und der Stick ist bootbar.
Den Stick am PC lassen, neu starten und im Bootmanager den Stick als Bootquelle auswählen und von da an leitet dich dann die Windows Installationsroutine.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist nicht schwer.
Einfach das Programm installieren und dann starten.
Du wählst dann das ISO Image von Windows aus -- also das Image das du dir herunter geladen hast -- und dann drückst du einfach auf OK und das Programm macht alles fertig.
Du brauchst halt einen leeren USB Stick mit mindestens 4Gb Speicher.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

OK Danke! Ich meld mich wieder!
Nachdem ich geduscht habe 

Muss ich beim booten was drücken? also beim hochfahren?


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Probier mal F8


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Ok also F8 beim hochfahren gedrückt lassen oder hintereinander drücken?


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Gedrückt


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

OK
Windows is loading files...


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Jetzt installiert es...
könnte es auch sein, dass dann die bluescreen weg sind?
Ich habe jetzt den Windows 7 Start Background aber nicht mehr 
Setup startet


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch die Absicht. Wir lassen es dich nicht aus Spaß neu installieren.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Achso 
System neu aufsetzten und datein behalten oder alles neu? also neue windows kopie erstellen oder alles  neu und meine meine 1TB festplaytte auswählen auf der noch 40GB frei waren


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn geht mach alles neu. 
Falls du die Daten noch brauchst installierst du erst mal drüber.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

Wie lade ich mir jetzt sp. 2 runter das hatte ich auch


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Das machst du später bei den Windows Updates.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Februar 2014)

ist schon lange fertig!
und meine festplatte ist immernoch voll ich möchte die formatieren.
Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Shadow Complex (15. Februar 2014)

Windows 7 hat ein sp2? Seit wann das? Wenn du deine Festplatte jetzt formattierst ist alles weg. Du hättest die Festplatte vorher formatieren sollen.

Warum sollten wie nicht mehr leben? Threshold hatte dir eine minute zuvor geantwortet.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

ja irgentwie spackt mein intenet 
aber wie formatiere ich die festplaytten denn jetzt?
weil ich konnte da nur auswählen ob ich windows neu aufsetzen möchte und alle datein da bleiben oder neu installation.
Ich habe neuinstallation genommen und dann meine festplatte ausgewählt aber alles war noch da.


----------



## Shadow Complex (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du gefragt wirst wo du Windows installieren möchtest, musst du auf Laufwerks Optionen klicken. Und dort wählst du deine Festplatte aus und klickst formatieren oder löschen und danach auf neu und einfach bestätigen.


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke hab meine 3 Festplatten jetzt formatiert!


----------



## iFly738 (16. Februar 2014)

habe bisherr noch kein BS gehabt


----------



## iFly738 (17. Februar 2014)

Jetzt aber wieder 
liegt am RAM


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Dann wirf den RAM weg und kauf dir neuen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Februar 2014)

Oder lass ihn (manche Hersteller geben ja Lebenslange Garantie) austauschen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2014)

Und kauf dir keine Vollbestückung. Scheinbar mag dein Board sowas nicht so gerne.


----------



## iFly738 (19. Februar 2014)

OK! Danke


----------

